
Transport for London Unified API – Location of Things - idlemind
http://blog.tfl.gov.uk/2015/10/08/unified-api-part-2-lot-location-of-things/
======
idlemind
This is part two of the series. Covered this week:

Searching for stops, Retrieving stops and stations with facilities, Finding
stops near a co-ordinate or in a bounding box, Finding StopPoint information
for all stops on a line or bus route, Finding the locations of other things,
Santander Cycle docking stations

